# Things learned while sexing hoppers



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

So my litter opened their eyes on Monday & I have handled them a little bit since then. Really needed to handle them more, but they seem more receptive when awake then when I wake them up, & i've had evening shifts the last few days. Otherwise they keep trying to burrow back down for more sleep.

Tonight I decided to sex the little guys.

1. Do handle them low & within something with high sides.

2. If you think you are safe, think again.

3. Baby mice have 0 self preservation.

4. They don't always run in the direction you need them to.

5. You can never have enough spare aquarium nets.

6. Sex them before they can run!

Needless to saw, my bf & I worked out a more efficient method of sexing after chasing three little ones around my critter room for an hour. Thankfully most everything in the room is either lifted or tight against the floor, plus no floor air vents, so limited places to hide.

I was pleasantly pleased. Out of 13 rascals, only 5 were bucks. At the moment I only want to retain the females, so the boys were culled. Still 8 is a much better number! And I will cull & handled earlier on the next litter!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

:lol: The mental picture of two people, chasing tiny mice around a room, with aquarium nets. Mice can be bred to not be so crazy like that as young, by the way.  Although, from what I'm reading, it might revert back if you cross totally unrelated lines. Good luck, thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

> 6. Sex them before they can run!


I've learned that hard way, too :lol: Now I sex them when females' nipples show up, and trim the hair on boy's butts with nail scissors


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Glad someone got some enjoyment out of it 

I won't be keeping all the females, kept all so I can pick the best temperaments to retain. Coming from feeder breeders for feeder breeders, i'm not expecting miracles. However, I do plan on starting to look for a few color/pet lined females this weekend


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Well they are getting much better  I've noticed since I cut down the numbers that the babies seem to be calming down & mom is more active/acting less frazzled. One continued to act like it was on crack so i've removed it. Other then that, the pop corning has already cut down. On the better news front, one actually crawled onto my hand & explored my hand for a while on it's own  Going to finish my tubs today so everyone can get separated out into pairs for weaning next week & one odd numbered female will remain with mom for company.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great post! I never thought about using aquarium nets!

I have a tip on catching baby mice that get away from you. I make what I call "baby traps." I take a long empty tube, usually like a paper towel holder, and I put some clear cellophane and a rubber band on one end to seal it off. Then I also put food all the way at the bottom. I get like 5-6 of those, and put them against the bottom of the wall. It looks like a secure, safe place for the babies, and they see a way out in the end, so they go in. Then you just lift it up, and viola! You got your baby back. I've caught 3-4 babies that way, and it seems less stressful than simply grabbing them. To my shame, there has been more than one baby that I accidentally killed when I was too rough in my hurry to grab them before they ran. With this way, I leave the traps out, and check them on occasion. There is even food there, so if you don't find a baby right away, they can survive for a time. I'll admit to recapturing mice that have been gone for upwards of two weeks, using this method.

Good luck!


----------

